# Looking for a Mainframe developer job in Melbourne.



## charusinghal (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi,

I am here on a 457 dependent visa.I am a Mainframe developer with 5 years and 7 months of experience in COBOL,JCL and DB2.

I do look out for jobs on SEEK but since most of them require some other skills I am not selected.

Can someone please help me out with a job.

I am a good learner and I ready to learn new Mainframe technologies.

Thanks and Regards,
Charu


----------



## frajiv (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi, I am a mainframe developer too. Planning on coming to Melbourne next year. Please could you brief me about what kind of skills they are looking for, what the interview process is like , which is the best time of the year for job search and which city has more mainframe jobs available. I heard that IBM and Infy are looking for people.


----------



## shamkalra (Dec 31, 2011)

charusinghal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am here on a 457 dependent visa.I am a Mainframe developer with 5 years and 7 months of experience in COBOL,JCL and DB2.
> 
> ...


Can you tell me that you have got the job or not as my son is also facing the same problem in sydney and he is having 6 years experience in mainframe.Please do something for him if you have got the job and you can refer him to some mainframe jobs here in australia


----------



## kanchan (Apr 15, 2013)

I am a little confused with scope of Mainframe in Sydney, till now from my research I comes to know Mainframe not have as much scope here..but for qualified person might be there would be chance ..


----------

